# first ivf cyle started 10/23/13



## briana22 (Oct 24, 2013)

hello ladies i just started my lupron shot 2 days ago. I am extremely nervous!! i would love to be able to talk with other woman going thru similar situations


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Briana, how are things going?  I had ICSI to conceive DC2, I was on a protocol somewhere between short and long but down-regging took a while.  I hope things are going well for you so far.


----------

